# Help deciding - Flow Fuse-SE v Fuse-AT



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

kiger said:


> I only park snowboard, usually in crap conditions such as hard pack ice. Lovely in Ohio right? Seeing as how these runs aren't 5 miles long I am on my butt a lot getting in and out of my bindings. My bud uses flow and as soon as I saw it I had to get it! :laugh:
> 
> Since I'm not in the park but mainly doing groomers I figure I need something medium stiff right? So the Fuse-AT seems like it would fit the bill at a stiffness of 4/5 whereas the more expensive Fuse-SE has a stiffness of 2.5/5.
> 
> Taking a step back, will I notice a stiffness difference? If not, will the Fuse-AT be too stiff? Or is there something else in the flow line that will also fit the bill for what I want?


Another difference other than stiffness is that the SE has the hybrid toe cap. The AT has the open toe traditional flow Toe Cap.

My preference is for the hybrid, it is more like Strap in binding I have not ridden the open toe one, so can't speak as to performance difference


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I have the NX2-SE's and the Fuse-SE's. I got the Fuse-SE's because I felt the NX2-SE's were too stiff. I was right. Much better feeling riding park and I ride more ice then you do.


----------



## kiger (Nov 23, 2013)

john doe said:


> I have the NX2-SE's and the Fuse-SE's. I got the Fuse-SE's because I felt the NX2-SE's were too stiff. I was right. Much better feeling riding park and I ride more ice then you do.


@larrytbull
I noticed that too. I figured a connected toe cap like the AT might not need adjusting whereas I might have to adjust the toe strap on the SE to get it to sit right each time I slip in.

@john
I edited my first post since it was confusing. I only ride groomers and not park. I figured that because of this, I want something a little bit more stiff. So maybe the SE is good for you on park but if you were doing groomers all day then the AT would be the better choice?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Fuse GT? Honestly the 2.5 to 4 flex difference is a little exaggerated between the SE and AT. The biggest difference in stiffness is the top panel. The AT has the nylon and the SE has the urethane. And even then, they are both still nylon lowers and still both have the triangle transfer system. Biggest difference is the straps. Single vs. Hybrid. Thats a bit more of a personal preference thing than performance. I like Hybrid, my roommate likes the Single. 

If you've never owned Flow and like caps go SE. If caps arent a make or break and you're up to try a new feel, go AT.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I ride the nx2-se and only groomers I am happy with them


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If you're just riding groomers then the Fuse-AT will be fine. Frankly, I find the single strap more comfortable (I also have some NXT-ATSE's) with no loss in control. The Hybrid strap works but it is basically just pandering to people who are scared of not having a toe strap. Scotty Lago still rides the single strap.


----------



## PowderManDan (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank god for you guys !

I'm sorted . . .

I'm going for the Flow FUSE AT !

:bowdown:

Cheers.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

check out my review on the Fuse-AT.:thumbsup:


----------



## flyingsquirrel (May 1, 2014)

john doe said:


> If you're just riding groomers then the Fuse-AT will be fine. Frankly, I find the single strap more comfortable (I also have some NXT-ATSE's) with no loss in control. The Hybrid strap works but it is basically just pandering to people who are scared of not having a toe strap. Scotty Lago still rides the single strap.



Jon Doe, 

Thanks for your advice. 

Looking at getting a new set of Flows, since there is so much new tech out. 

I used to be more of a groomer and just wanna go fast, but my riding has evolved, and now am looking for fresh tracks in Pow through trees and hitting natural jumps. 

I just purchased my 2nd board ever (NS Proto HD) after 12 Years of riding my 1st one (Salomon Driver). I've been riding Flows since 2002-03 (FSR-Pros).

*Do you think I should stay with the traditional Toe strap in the Nx2-AT / Fuse-AT or because my riding style has changed go for the Nx2-Se/Fuse SE?* 

My gut is telling me to go with the SEs but wanted to get some opinions. Unfortunately I live in Hawaii, and can't go to a local store to try them on :/..


----------



## Snowblossom (May 14, 2014)

Hello I am looking for 2006 Flow NXTFS men's binding I would like to buy them or if you could help me locate some I will pay finders fee.
Thanks Snowblossom @ [email protected]


----------

